# Is my dog a Vizsla?



## lthodde116 (Oct 15, 2012)

I just got my 1 year old girl Bailey 3 days ago and they had her listed as a Lab, but I doubt she is one. I thought she's more of a Vizsla mixed with a Lab, but what do you guys think?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Definitely looks like there is some V in there. Good looking pup


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

ears aren't long enough to be a full Vizsla, but definitely see some V in there for sure.

Maybe a V/Lab cross?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote yes to part v but not sure about lab. Def confirmed V when I saw the coloring on the backs of the legs.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Yes definitely mixed breed but looks like mostly Vizsla..nice looking dog..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

is that a white splash on her chest in pic 3?


----------



## lthodde116 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes it's a white patch  I heard Vizsla's often have white patches on their fore-chest, neck, or paws, is this true?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forums, lthodde116, and thank you for giving Bailey a loving home! She is a real cutie pie!! 

I think that one or two of her grandparents were Vizslas. Yes, the white patches are not at all uncommon in this breed. The AKC standard says that "White on the forechest, preferably as small as possible, and white on the toes are permissible." Bailey's ears are shorter than the typical Vizsla. 

Of course, it's a matter of opinion, but I think the greatest thing about Vizslas is their fabulous temperament. In the case of a dog with a mysterious genetic background, this Vizsla temperament will reveal itself to you over time (and you will be delighted). They are sensitive dogs and respond best to gentle, positive training methods.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Bailey and a big Roo Roo Roo from Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa from down under.

Looks part V, but it doesn't matter really......... all that matters is you have had the kindness to give pup a loving forever home. that's the most important bit.

Keep an eye on behavioural traits. They will tell you a little more about what is mixed in there. Is pup starts pointing at fur and feathers, chances are you have a high degree of V coming out of her. 

Once again welcome and congrats on the newest member of your family


----------

